# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Italian

## Oddo

Sorry, this is the closest forum I could think of using for this question. 
Are vowel groups in Italian pronounced separately or together, e.g. how is "Lei" pronounced? Like a German "lei" "lie" or "lady" without the "d"? 
Something of an oversight on behalf of TY Italian pronunciation guide isn't it?

----------


## Pravit

Most likely "lady" without the "d." "E" is pronounced as "eh" and "I" "ee", right? So I'd think "ei" would be pronounced as "ay."

----------


## tdcinprc

yeah "Lei" is pronounced like "lay"  in play or clay

----------


## Rounder22

Is there any italian site similar to this site? that is free i mean... with a forum, lessons etc... I have a friend in Italy to ask questions but because of the time difference difficult to chat with her. with a forum like this it would really help tremendously.. if not then let's keep this one going... or ask the administrators to add a italian one.. i'm baffled why a italian one hasnt been added to tell you the truth...

----------


## Анатолий

> Sorry, this is the closest forum I could think of using for this question. 
> Are vowel groups in Italian pronounced separately or together, e.g. how is "Lei" pronounced? Like a German "lei" "lie" or "lady" without the "d"? 
> Something of an oversight on behalf of TY Italian pronunciation guide isn't it?

 BTW, German lei is pronounced as English lie [lai].

----------


## Rounder22

is there anybody out there? lol

----------

